# Contact lenses



## avocadolover (Aug 11, 2007)

Some of my friends are into color contact lenses for a quick but dramatic change, so here is a list that I stumbled upon online.  Some are simple, some are really far out there (you can order them through an online special-effects company).  Thought I'd share since some of these are pretty cool looking, but I have no idea how they'd look in real life.  They might be fun for your upcoming Halloween parties though!!




​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 11, 2007)

I have seen these before, on people and being sold. I personally don't most of them but some of the regular color changing ones are okay, like the steel blue color and the white iris ones look cool.


----------

